# Metal Roof tied to a Shingle Roof?



## JackOfAllTrades (Nov 4, 2005)

I have never seen it done, myself, and a builder friend warned against it, but have you ever seen a metal roof tied to a shingle roof? I have a neighbor who wants a metal porch roof, but she does not have enough height on her outer walls to allow for any pitch from the eave to the end of the porch without tying in to the existing shingle roof. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I would say I have done it many times. I've done standing seam to slate, shingles to standing seam, shingles to flat seam. 

Singles to flat seam is the easiest and requires very little thought IMO. The key is no matter what type of roof you are installing you need a perfectly flat tie in, in addition you want your metal to wrap under your shingles at least 18" but perferably more.

Also I always put ice shield under my metal roofs and especially under the tie-ins. I would also probably do a counter flash with ice shield over the tie-in so if any water backs up under the shingles and "rivers" it way through the roof, it won't come in as a leak at the metal roof. Instead it will flow right out ontop of the metal roof.


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

And prime the metal with an asphalt primer and allow to dry for a tenacious bond.


----------

